# Third Row Tesla interviews Elon at home



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Well worth the two hours:





The perfect answer to the SHORTs. It starts a little slow.

Bob Wilson


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> Well worth the two hours:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved it. So glad he did this. It really gives us insight into him and his family. I also appreciated how the team let him tell it in his own way, without interrupting his train of thought. Waiting for part 2.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

Interesting interview. Not many questions. Mostly Elon recounting the history of Zip2, x.com, PayPal, SpaceX, Tesla, getting malaria

As I was watching the podcast, I kept on imagining Gali Russell bursting inside wanting to ask a ton of questions, but not many questions asked.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

It's such a great interview. Elon in his home...with his brother..and mother...and dog! Great to hear them recall the early days. No pressure for time or loaded questions. 
Looking forward to part 2.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Steve Martin said:


> I kept on imagining Gali Russell bursting inside wanting to ask a ton of questions,


Due to the SEC, there are some subjects Tesla officers are not allowed to address ad hoc. Like everyone else, we'll wait for the quarterly report.

This was a 'meet the Elon' to give insights to the man and how he thinks. Some I'd already figured out and others were clarified (he doesn't fire on a whim.)

I retired from an organization that did that and can confirm you can't keep talent with draconian and arbitrary firings. Tesla has a lot more creativity and innovation than 'march them out of the office' management. That was the policy that made today's General Electric into a thin shadow of what it used to be.

Bob Wilson


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Probably the Debbie downer here, but I did wish the audio was better. It was annoying to consistently raise and lower the volume **first world problems**


----------



## Grey Fox (Aug 11, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Probably the Debbie downer here, but I did wish the audio was better. It was annoying to consistently raise and lower the volume **first world problems**


I loved it but I agree the audio on Elon was not good at times. I wanted someone to tell him to move his mic closer but they were all in awe of him and probably afraid to interrupt him. I would have been. So cool he invited them all to his house for the interview. Freakin love Elon. Loved his bro too.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Grey Fox said:


> I loved it but I agree the audio on Elon was not good at times. I wanted someone to tell him to move his mic closer but they were all in awe of him and probably afraid to interrupt him. I would have been. So cool he invited them all to his house for the interview. Freakin love Elon. Loved his bro too.


Third Row posted a note about the audio on their YouTube channel. They are going to work on it and possibly post the full interview at a later date, but right now are working on part 2.

Personally, I can't fault them for this considering the complexity of their setup with no audio engineer on site. Read the note, it explains it quite well.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Frankly I enjoyed the somewhat adhoc nature of the podcast, audio issues and all...it made it feel more natural, like you're hanging out with Elon+fam for a few hours.
Also love that they had everyone's face on a cam the whole time, so you could see everyone's natural reactions.
[Video] Podcasts should be more natural like this and less polished studio radio shows. Everyone was able to just be themself.[/Video]


----------



## Grey Fox (Aug 11, 2018)

gary in NY said:


> Third Row posted a note about the audio on their YouTube channel. They are going to work on it and possibly post the full interview at a later date, but right now are working on part 2.
> 
> Personally, I can't fault them for this considering the complexity of their setup with no audio engineer on site. Read the note, it explains it quite well.


Thanks. I'll check it out. Looking forward to part 2.


----------



## Grey Fox (Aug 11, 2018)

Does anyone know how these guys were able to get Elon to invite them to his house for such a young podcast? I know Elon replied to their tweet about Elon's Wiki page but was curious how it all came together.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Grey Fox said:


> Does anyone know how these guys were able to get Elon to invite them to his house for such a young podcast? I know Elon replied to their tweet about Elon's Wiki page but was curious how it all came together.


The collective group is generally well known in the Tesla social world, but yeah it all came together from one Tweet.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Grey Fox said:


> Does anyone know how these guys were able to get Elon to invite them to his house for such a young podcast? I know Elon replied to their tweet about Elon's Wiki page but was curious how it all came together.


Elon seems to very often respond to Viv and I assume follows her (she's worth adding to your Tesla twitter list), and she asked if he would join them, he said yes. Just like Kimbal said...sometimes you just have to ask! 
(Be sure to check out her spec ads)

And of course the whole group are a bunch of young smart Tesla fans (I wish they would join us in this forum!)


----------



## Grey Fox (Aug 11, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Elon seems to very often respond to Viv and I assume follows her (she's worth adding to your Tesla twitter list), and she asked if he would join them, he said yes. Just like Kimbal said...sometimes you just have to ask!
> (Be sure to check out her spec ads)
> 
> And of course the whole group are a bunch of young smart Tesla fans (I wish they would join us in this forum!)


 Love Viv's spec ad. Thanks for sharing J!


----------



## Defiant (Jan 19, 2020)

And Gene Wilder's house. I thought that was cool.


----------

